# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] iphone x

## xani

μηπως εχει κανεις το σχεδιο απο zxw η wuxinji απο τα flex του face id iphone x intel?




79148590_1184284578442947_1053031422979211264_n.jpg78764717_2566461050056993_8109981230851686400_n.jpg

----------


## panagiwtis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM61kDCUdaQ

Δεν βρήκα σχέδιο για  το face id αλλά βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο που αλλάζει όλο το flex. Επειδή όμως έχει αρκετά υψηλό βαθμό δυσκολίας θα σου πρότεινα να ξύσεις το flex εκεί που είναι κομμένο χωρίς να προκαλέσεις μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και μόλις βρεις τις κομμένες γραμμές κάνεις γέφυρες στο σημείο κατευθείαν.

Εάν μπορείς ανέβασε φωτογραφία και από τις δύο πλευρές του flex.

Είναι αρκετά μικρό το σκίσιμο, δεν νομίζω να έχουν κοπεί πάνω από 2 γραμμές..

----------

xani (23-12-19)

----------


## xani

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM61kDCUdaQ
> 
> Δεν βρήκα σχέδιο για  το face id αλλά βρήκα αυτό το βίντεο που αλλάζει όλο το flex. Επειδή όμως έχει αρκετά υψηλό βαθμό δυσκολίας θα σου πρότεινα να ξύσεις το flex εκεί που είναι κομμένο χωρίς να προκαλέσεις μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα και μόλις βρεις τις κομμένες γραμμές κάνεις γέφυρες στο σημείο κατευθείαν.
> 
> Εάν μπορείς ανέβασε φωτογραφία και από τις δύο πλευρές του flex.
> 
> Είναι αρκετά μικρό το σκίσιμο, δεν νομίζω να έχουν κοπεί πάνω από 2 γραμμές..


μαλλον ενοεις να το κανω swap  ...τελικα ειχε ξεκολλλημα  στο dot progector στο flex ηταν σωστο ολα καλα επισκευαστηκε.

----------

mikemtb73 (23-12-19)

----------

